# Modem settings



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

How do we get into modem settings on the bionic?

##778# doesn't seem to work.


----------



## cdkg (Jul 1, 2011)

##program


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

cdkg said:


> ##program


Thanx! Now....where can I switch modem settings to rev A?


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

##program prompts me for spc password. I tried searching the forums, but to no avail. Can anyone quickly post it?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Password is six zeroes 
000000 <---- like that.


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What does this do? modem settings I mean...


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Thanx! Now....where can I switch modem settings to rev A?


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Zenon (Aug 16, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Anyone?


Anyone? What else do you need to know?

## program --- to enter mode 
000000---- is the spc password

Goto test mode and hit next to get to where you can change to rev-a, just be careful as I found if you change too much you will loose network connectivity


----------

